# Hand grinder for espresso?



## borges (Feb 17, 2019)

Looking for recommendations for a hand grinder for espresso (probably for use with a La Pavoni Europiccola - not yet purchased)

Going down this route as any equipment is only likely to be making 2-3 espressos a day max (so an electric grinder seems like overkill) and counter space is at a premium, so something that can be put away when not in use would be preferred.

I've been looking at Kinus, as they seem to have a reputation for adjustability and build quality, but I'm not really sure which (if any) of the M47 Classic, Simplicity or Phoenix would be most suitable. That's not set in stone, though, and I'm open to suggestions for other brands/manufacturers.

Budget approx. £200-£250 - would prefer something new or lightly used at that price (not really looking for a restoration or refurb project)

Cheers


----------



## scr (Mar 24, 2020)

I've used an OE Lido 2 for almost 4 years now, and while dialing in isn't the most fun once you're there it's really, really capable for the price you pay. With the glass jar it is (subjectively) one of the better looking hand grinders you can have at home.


----------



## L&R (Mar 8, 2018)

М47 Phoenix or if you want to spend more - Classic, these are perfect for fine espresso grinding. I have here KinuM47, Feld47, Commandante and when it comes to espresso, Kinu rulls


----------



## grumble (Mar 16, 2020)

Happy with my Feld47 Travel for 'espresso' on my Dedica.


----------

